# Other Programming > AJAX >  Subject of my master's thesis

## szwejk

hallo! I've got a question about the subject of my master's thesis. I think about Microsoft technology especially rather about webs technology (actually with webs i had the smallest contact, but I want to learn it). I'd like to join it with AJAX. Unfortunately matesr's thesis isn't limited to write some very interesting project with meny interesting problem etc. It is also two or three chapters describing problem, which we should know before we start work on project. So I want to ask You for subject in which I could do what I want (I also can hook on something like databases, windows applications), it'd be interesting problem, wouldn't be so hard, I'd learn a lot :O) There is AJAX.NET library and I think creators had some problems with it. Maybe it'd be enough to discribe those problems, solutions.. But I don't know them. On the other hand maybe there is some libraly we/you need... I'll be very thankful for help :O) 

Tomek

----------


## IllegalCharacter

I don't think there's enough in AJAX to cover for a master's thesis. It's just a method to communicate between the client and the server without refreshing the page. What are you trying to do? I can't really tell what you're asking for.

If you want a library for AJAX, there's lots out there: jQuery, Prototype, mootools are a few.

----------

